# what depth(s) are most useful for router bits?



## imafan (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new at woodworking and planning to buy a router and bits. I've read a few articles recommending the most use bits but most of them are in term of width or shape. When i search for router bits, I'm seeing a variety of cutting depths from 1/2", 1", to 2" (straight bits). Which one are most useful? 

My newbie common sense would be get the longest depth for a diameter size because you can cut shorter but the shorter depth can't cut deep. Is that a correct assumption for bits? 

I remember reading some article that says use the shortest bit that work for the job, but as i'm just starting out, I'd like variety rather than more of the same to keep the cost down.

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Billy,

Welcome to the router forums. 

It depends entirely on what you intend on doing. I think that you'll find that in the end, you'll be like many of us and still have that variety of bits. When you do make your purchase of a router, make sure you get one that has both the 1/2" and 1/4" collets. Some are adapter sleeves. Spend some time looking around the forums, you'll see the variety that everyone has.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you can only afford one of those bits, I would recommend buying a quality bit in the 1 inch length. If you find you need a 2 or even 3 inch bit for a special purpose, you can pick up a cheapo off of ebay or at a woodworking show for a couple of bucks.

Long bits can be as much of a problem as short ones. When a Hechingers was going out of business a long time ago I picked up a 1/2 x 2 inch cutter that was originally $50 for around $10. Great deal I thought, except that when it was chucked up in my PC 693 router it barely cleared the baseplate when the router was not plunged. This made the router a little tippy when making shallow cuts.

I do recommend buying 1/2 inch shank bits whenever possible.


Just a thought,


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Billy.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

imafan said:


> My newbie common sense would be get the longest depth for a diameter size because you can cut shorter but the shorter depth can't cut deep. Is that a correct assumption for bits?


Not always. My PC 890 fixed base in my router table doesn't have enough travel to let me cut shallow dadoes using a bit with a 1 1/4" cut length. Some day I'll get around to making a 1/2" spacer to fix that but it's a hassle.

Long 1/4" diameter bits definitely sound worse if you push them than than short ones with a 1/2" shaft - there just isn't enough metal to make a stiff long bit. People break them with some regularity. I'm happier now that I have a short (~3/4"?) half inch shanked 1/4" straight bit than when I used my long 1/4" spiral for everything that width.

I've made some 1 1/2" cuts with a 2" long flush-trim bit, but have never needed more than a hair over 3/4" (for speaker driver cutouts in 3/4" MDF) out of any other bit.

Given a choice I'd probably buy 1" straight, pattern, and flush trim bits which get suplemented as needed for the rare project which needs more. $25 for one high quality bit is pretty inconsequential compared to just the wood going into a project.


----------



## imafan (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and welcome's. I've been reading and skimming through the posts here on router and non-router related topics. I want to do small things first like box, stool, cabinet doors so 1" should be plenty of depth. I'll start with 1" depth bits with 1/2" shank for now. The 1/2" shank is a little more expensive but looks a lot more beefy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Once you have used your router a while and have a feel for the way it cuts you should invest in a set of solid carbide sprial up cutting bits. By set I mean a 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" bits. These bits will pull the debris out of the cut and last many times longer than straight bits. As a general rule they will also cut cleaner. Do not be tempted by the less expensive high speed steel versions; these will overheat very easily and have a much shorter life span. There are also spiral down cutting bits which are used when cutting part way through plywood or working with laminates. These bits push the debris into the cut and reduce tear out. There are also compression cutters for making through cuts in plywood and laminates. Up or down means the same for hand held or table mounted use.


----------

